# William Gearing



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2007)

William Gearing, English Puritan (c. 1625 - c. 1690) wrote a treatise on prayer called _A Key to Heaven_ (1683) ("among the finest examples of seventh-century piety," Joel Beeke & Randall Pederson, _Meet the Puritans_, p. 259) and _A Prospect of Heaven: Or, A Treatise of the Happiness of the Saints in Glory_ (1673) on Rom. 8.18, later republished as _The Glory of Heaven_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2007)

William Gearing, _The sacred diary; or, Select meditations for every part of the day_


----------

